# Facebook, Whatsapp e Instagram in down. 4 ottobre 2021.



## admin (4 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Infatti non riesco ad accedervi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto si sta bene, ci vorrebbe una bella settimana detox


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

Che bello, così dovrebbe tornare il mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2021)

Raga le ultime ore le migliori da tanto tempo.
Zero rompimento e son riuscito a suonare in pace


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2021)

L’anno scorso il weekend spegnevo il telefono per 60 ore di fila e potevo tranquillamente dedicarmi alla vita vera.
Questa nuova realtà società mi appartiene il giusto e mi divora trascinandomi dentro anche inconsapevolmente.
Anche in estate non lo uso molto e sto da Dio.


----------



## babsodiolinter (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Speriamo che duri...
Noi abbiamo milanworld..


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Io ho segato Facebook da un mesetto e sto molto meglio. WhatsApp non è così fondamentale e Instagram non l'ho mai avuto. Telegram l'ho silenziato e lo controllo ogni tanto.
Ho letto che anche Google non va tanto bene, chissà se è vero.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque per stare tranquilli senza queste schifezze basta usare correttamente il cellulare, eh, non è necessario aspettare che schianti il servizio.

Se non sbaglio sono io che decido, non il social.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

Io Instagram lo uso solo per vedere le zozze ( filtri +1000)

Facebook solo come raccoglitore di notizie


----------



## UDG (4 Ottobre 2021)

Non sono iscritto a nessun social network. Spero che questo down duri il più possibile. I social per me sono la rovina del mondo


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare tranquilli senza queste schifezze basta usare correttamente il cellulare, eh, non è necessario aspettare che schianti il servizio.
> 
> Se non sbaglio sono io che decido, non il social.


Difficile, è come fumare, diventi dipendente a livello psicologico.
Ti disintossichi in una settimana se davvero vuoi, ma se non lo vuoi ogni qualvolta puoi accederci non resisti.

Ogni secondo di noia apri... perfino io che concordo con quanto hai scritto, difficilmente resisto.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non sono iscritto a nessun social network. Spero che questo down duri il più possibile. I social per me sono la rovina del mondo


Diciamo che ha convinto parecchia gente che al prossimo freghi davvero qualcosa di vedere le 300 foto quotidiane di tuo figlio/figlia, di te che vai in palestra o correre o simili, ecc ecc

Insomma, hanno creato un grossissimo malinteso.
Io entro spesso, ma penso di non postare una foto di qualcosa su IG da 2 anni.

All' inizio ero partito convinto e propositivo, ma poi son diventato velocemente una social-delusione per i miei follouuuerssss.
Le sciocchezze mi stancano subito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2021)

Un down catastrofico.
Ore e ore di malfunzionamento, qualcosa non torna.
A Palo Alto è successo qualcosa di grosso.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un down catastrofico.
> Ore e ore di malfunzionamento, qualcosa non torna.
> A Palo Alto è successo qualcosa di grosso.


In effetti. Speriamo. Zuckerberg é il peggiore individuo sulla faccia della terra per quanto mi riguarda, non a caso il suo secondo nome é Elliott


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un down catastrofico.
> Ore e ore di malfunzionamento, qualcosa non torna.
> A Palo Alto è successo qualcosa di grosso.


Pare strano anche a me.

Strano tutti contemporaneamente, manco partisse tutto da un PC nella cameretta di zucchenberg.

Sarei curioso di scoprire il motivo dal lato tecnico, ma penso questa mia curiosità non verrà mai soddisfatta.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Ma magari lo restassero per sempre, a parte whatsapp tutti gli altri sarebbe meglio non fossero mai stati creati


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ho una cartolibreria e quasi tutti i clienti mi inviano su WhatsApp i file da stampare. Alcuni erano quasi disperati per non riuscire ad inviare i file e un paio di ragazzi erano disperati perché non potevano inviare messaggi


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Ottobre 2021)

Che sensazione dimenticata,mi sembra di essere tornato a 20 anni fa,anche perché oggi gli sms non li manda nessuno e quindi se non funziona Whatsapp nessuno ti rompe le balle.


----------



## UDG (4 Ottobre 2021)

Conosco gente che hanno chissà quanti amici su Facebook e poi quando ci si incontra neanche ci si salutano. A me fanno solo schifo i social.
WhatsApp lo reputo utile perché lo uso spesso per lavoro. Ma gli altri per me possono chiudere


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Telegram funziona, mi basta e avanza, che si fitta zucchenberghe


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Nessuno di quei 3 social è indispensabile.
Se sparisse whatsapp tutti andrebbero su Telegram, che è migliore.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2021)

a me interessa solo di Whatsapp , per il resto l'unico social di cui ho sentito la mancanza è stato Milanworld quando c'è stata la migrazione


----------



## sacchino (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Pazienza mi guarderò un *****


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Difficile, è come fumare, diventi dipendente a livello psicologico.
> Ti disintossichi in una settimana se davvero vuoi, ma se non lo vuoi ogni qualvolta puoi accederci non resisti.
> 
> Ogni secondo di noia apri... perfino io che concordo con quanto hai scritto, difficilmente resisto.



E' solo puro e semplice protagonismo, unito a curiosità morbosa e sciocca.

Cosa c'è di differente tra una mail e un messaggio uozzapp? Il fatto che è pubblico.

E chi ha inventato questi servizi lo sa bene. Il servizio offerto è solo uno strumento per invitarti ad utilizzarlo e renderti schiavo, il resto lo fai tutto te.


----------



## Giangy (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Facebook è quello peggiore, si puoi trovare vecchi amici o compagni di scuola/o di lavoro, ma non puoi manco tenere il profilo privato come su Instagram, così anche gli sconosciuti possono vedere gli affari propri. Instagram è similie, ma più concentrato nelle foto. Twitter lo uso poco, ma non sembra malaccio. Whatsapp per me è il meglio, più riservato, e più adatto per un uso lavorativo e non. Comunque sono ben 6 ore che siamo senza social.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque per stare tranquilli senza queste schifezze basta usare correttamente il cellulare, eh, non è necessario aspettare che schianti il servizio.
> 
> Se non sbaglio sono io che decido, non il social.


E' molto difficile gabri, specie per i nativi digitali...

E' un bombardamento che ti sfianca.. io reggo ancora, ma in alcuni momenti crollo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non sono iscritto a nessun social network. Spero che questo down duri il più possibile. I social per me sono la rovina del mondo


No, i social hanno reso palese e lapalissiana la miseria umana. E' stato dato uno strumento alle persone per far vedere quello che sono davvero senza filtri e regole. Il risultato si è visto


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No, i social hanno reso palese e lapalissiana la miseria umana. E' stato dato uno strumento alle persone per far vedere quello che sono davvero senza filtri e regole. Il risultato si è visto



A me pare l'esatto opposto: vedi la vita della gente, filtrata in tutti i sensi.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' molto difficile gabri, specie per i nativi digitali...
> 
> E' un bombardamento che ti sfianca.. io reggo ancora, ma in alcuni momenti crollo...



Sì, capisco.

Io ho smesso da parecchio con FB, ed ho segato pure Linkedin, che è diventato praticamente uguale.

Si vede roba assurda, che niente ha a che vedere con il mondo del lavoro professionale. I responsabili non fanno niente per limitare, è evidente che lo scopo è esclusivamente l'accesso e il click, quindi per me tutte queste cose non sono credibili, anzi sono dannose senza che ce ne accorgiamo.

E' vero che la tecnologia dovrebbe facilitare la comunicazione, ma mi sembra chiaro che non siamo eticamente pronti. La comunicazione elettronica a lunga distanza tra individui dovrebbe essere un come tranquillo salotto di discussione, invece abbiamo solo dei bar di bassa categoria pieni di feccia (prezzolata), dove tutti urlano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma magari lo restassero per sempre, a parte whatsapp tutti gli altri sarebbe meglio non fossero mai stati creati


WA più per comodità, ma alla fine si opta per telegram e tanti saluti al gfruppo zucchenmich


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


A parte WhatsApp per i messaggi la tragedia non mi riguarda. 
Ero al campo ad allenarmi con la mia squadra e sentivo ragazzi da fuori letteralmente disperati.
Raccapricciante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me pare l'esatto opposto: vedi la vita della gente, filtrata in tutti i sensi.



Sarebbe un discorso abbastanza lungo da affrontare, quello che dici è vero, ma non entra in contraddizione con ciò che ho scritto.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto ciò per qualche settimana ci ridarebbe una vita normale probabilmente...


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Facebook ormai lo uso esclusivamente per i miei hobby... Pesca e homebrewing. Per tutto il resto ho bloccato e cancellato molte persone e gruppi diventati insostenibili. 

Instagram lo uso solo per il pelo  prima ci mettevo qualche foto che facevo ma mi son rotto. 
WhatsApp è l'unico del gruppo fb che realmente utilizzo con regolarità sopratutto per lavoro e per l'attività agonistica... Senza é un bel casino


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto dipende da come si usano io social…io instagram lo uso per un buon 90% per seguire fotografi che apprezzo e artisti emergenti (sempre fotografia)…io stesso ci pubblico. Capisco però chi ritiene i social come uno strumento del demonio…tanti si rincoglioniscono sul serio..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' solo puro e semplice protagonismo, unito a curiosità morbosa e sciocca.
> 
> Cosa c'è di differente tra una mail e un messaggio uozzapp? Il fatto che è pubblico.
> 
> E chi ha inventato questi servizi lo sa bene. Il servizio offerto è solo uno strumento per invitarti ad utilizzarlo e renderti schiavo, il resto lo fai tutto te.


Una cosa che non ho mai capito è proprio questa, per quale motivo what app è esploso ed è sembrato così rivoluzionario, quando alla fine email e programmi stile msn esistevano da sempre?
Voglio dire msn alla fine era pari pari a what app, bastava fare una app per lo smartphone e il funzionamento era lo stesso, anzi era meglio visto che era legato alle mail.

Una cosa che non sopporto dei servizi di messaging odierni è legare il numero privato e personale ad essi, per quale diavolo di motivo non si può usare la mail come in passato ?
Voglio dire alla fine è una fottuta chat, io il numero di telefono non lo voglio proprio dare per questi servizi. Che sia telegram, signal o whats app poco importa.

Cosa darei per il ritorno di msn invece di tutta sta melma


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2021)

Delle volte quando ci si confronta su questi temi è alto il rischio di passare per flinstones e retrogradi.
Certo, fossi nato negli anni 2000 forse avrei rimorchiato di più e pure scopato di più però tutto sommato non cambierei mai la magia dei miei anni 80-90 coi tempi attuali .
Andavo al liceo, pomeriggio si studiava e ognuno stava per fatti suoi e anche saper stare da soli è una palestra di vita, ora si è sempre 'connessi'.
Ci si vedeva poi in sala giochi o sul corso all'ora della passeggiata (dalle 18 in poi) anziché in palestra o al campetto.
La tipa la si seguiva con lo sguardo o per strada e non sui social .

La gioia,sia per noi che per i ragazzi di oggi, sarà sempre nell'attesa ma mentre la nostra attesa era reale ora è un surrogato di finzione e banalità. 

Ah , noi altri scrivevamo molto meno( sms,post, ecc ecc) ma forse forse il nostro italiano inciampava molto meno.


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2021)

Dai su se uno non vuole usare fb e Instagram basta non cliccarci sopra... A volte io non li uso per settimane. What's app lo uso al posto degli SMS, più immediato non capisco che cosa c'è di positivo il fatto che siano down.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Difficile, è come fumare, diventi dipendente a livello psicologico.
> Ti disintossichi in una settimana se davvero vuoi, ma se non lo vuoi ogni qualvolta puoi accederci non resisti.
> 
> Ogni secondo di noia apri... perfino io che concordo con quanto hai scritto, difficilmente resisto.


Concordo...


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2021)

Pare che anche i dipendenti Facebook non riescono ad entrare in azienda... neanche i loro badge funzionano secondo alcuni giornalisti. Attacco bello pesante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahha sono ancora giù queste porcherie! Che goduria...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che é buffo, qualsiasi altro giorno avrei esultato, ma oggi..... oggi preciso per la trasmissione della diretta elettorale avevamo fatto un mega gruppo WhatsApp tutto sincronizzato per i collegamenti dai seggi. 
Ovviamente é venuto fuori un disastro, prima per capire che problema era, poi per risolverlo, poi appreso che era generico per trovare una alternativa, quando siamo riusciti a trovare una alternativa in pratica la trasmissione era finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Pare che anche i dipendenti Facebook non riescono ad entrare in azienda... neanche i loro badge funzionano secondo alcuni giornalisti. Attacco bello pesante.


Fsociety in azione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non ho mai capito è proprio questa, per quale motivo what app è esploso ed è sembrato così rivoluzionario, quando alla fine email e programmi stile msn esistevano da sempre?
> Voglio dire msn alla fine era pari pari a what app, bastava fare una app per lo smartphone e il funzionamento era lo stesso, anzi era meglio visto che era legato alle mail.
> 
> Una cosa che non sopporto dei servizi di messaging odierni è legare il numero privato e personale ad essi, per quale diavolo di motivo non si può usare la mail come in passato ?
> ...


I gruppi WA per me erano diventati veramente una roba insopportabile ed invadente, che fossero silenziati o meno c'erano valanghe di messaggi in grandissima parte inutili e dementi. Nati con la scusa di organizzare uscite, diventano spesso ricettacolo di pettegolezzi e scemenze, insomma l'ennesimo modo per farsi i c.... altrui. Credo che questa maggiore invadenza abbia tristemente sancito il successo di WA. 
Però ho imparato a gestirlo secondo le mie esigenze, togliendomi dai gruppi inutili e fregandomene di certi disagiati secondo cui chi lascia un gruppo WA è un asociale o un pazzo. Ho tenuto solo i gruppi utili per lavoro , quelli innocui dei "pochi ma buoni" e massimo un paio di fatto superflui ma non fastidiosi. Da allora l'ho disinnescato e addomesticato per bene, certo se aggiungessero più opzioni, tipo l'aggiunta ai gruppi subordinata all'accettazione, sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2021)

Chissa che patatrack a casa Ferragnez


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Tutti su Gab, forza!


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non ho mai capito è proprio questa, per quale motivo what app è esploso ed è sembrato così rivoluzionario, quando alla fine email e programmi stile msn esistevano da sempre?
> Voglio dire msn alla fine era pari pari a what app, bastava fare una app per lo smartphone e il funzionamento era lo stesso, anzi era meglio visto che era legato alle mail.
> 
> Una cosa che non sopporto dei servizi di messaging odierni è legare il numero privato e personale ad essi, per quale diavolo di motivo non si può usare la mail come in passato ?
> ...



Perché, come sempre succede, non ha successo la cosa fatta bene, ma la cosa ben propagandata, al posto giusto e nel momento giusto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Chissa che patatrack a casa Ferragnez



Ahahaha, come spegnere e nullificare questa gente in un secondo!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Ahahah si GODE DI BRUTTO


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahahah si GODE DI BRUTTO



Si ma sta bloccando il traffico anche sugli altri siti questa cosa. 
Chissà domani che crollo dell'azione Facebook.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Pensate che bello per chi come me lavora principalmente su facebook...


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Pure Feisbuc ha beccato il Covid, quindi.

Eh sì, è la vita, cari i miei potentissimi e illuminati dittatori.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanno caricando il firmware per telecomandare il microchip che hanno iniettato nel nostro corpo con il vaccino.
Ovviamente con il 5G.

Questa gente aveva proprio ragione.. da domani non ci sarà più il mondo che abbiamo conosciuto.... L inizio della fine


----------



## sampapot (4 Ottobre 2021)

mi sa tanto di attacco hacker...faccio presente che le notifiche di queste app, se proprio vi danno fastidio, possono essere disattivate...a me wa serve per rimanere in contatto con la mia famiglia...concordo anche nel considerare questo blackout un toccasana per non leggere più i fake e le [email protected]@te di certi personaggi


----------



## livestrong (4 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Chissa che patatrack a casa Ferragnez


Quando si riaccende tutto esce l'Ansa di fedez che s'è sparato


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2021)

WhatsApp è ancora down


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non ho mai capito è proprio questa, per quale motivo what app è esploso ed è sembrato così rivoluzionario, quando alla fine email e programmi stile msn esistevano da sempre?
> Voglio dire msn alla fine era pari pari a what app, bastava fare una app per lo smartphone e il funzionamento era lo stesso, anzi era meglio visto che era legato alle mail.
> 
> Una cosa che non sopporto dei servizi di messaging odierni è legare il numero privato e personale ad essi, per quale diavolo di motivo non si può usare la mail come in passato ?
> ...


Msn l'ho usato fino al 2012, se non ricordo male, poi è stato tipo chiuso, tanta roba, prime cotte, emoticon che parevano una roba assurda e innovativa e tantissime discussioni sul calcio con gente con cui magari avevo giocato online a Fifa o altre cose, io così come te non ho mai capito 'sta roba di legare tutta l'attività "social" online con il proprio numero di telefono che io, da sempre, ho sempre paragonato a servizi a pagamento o robe che ti vogliono fottuere. Poi 20 anni fa andavano forte tipo le chat, ma con le chat (un tempo ipermega pericolose, se vi ricordate..) come avrebbero guadagnato gli esclusivi influencer?!?! cioè gente non mischiante, l'unico modo per portare le chat del tempo in epoca moderna, per creare mostri come gli "influencer" moderni sarebbe stato creare una schiera infinita di modelle zoccole da mandare in tv a fare sesso via telefono o robe simili, o chat erotiche o quello che volete voi, ma poi certi mezzi sono diventati dei veri e propri lavori e lì capite anche voi che non sarebbe potuto andare avanti un mondo con email e chat ove non sarebbe stato possibile lucrare (pure i forum sono roba vecchissima ormai, che forse non resisteranno ancora a lungo). Ad esempio negli anni 80-90 e primi 2000 per diventare personaggi dello spettacolo bisognava passare per Miss Italia, adesso basta fare due foto e fare vedere il culo, oppure diventare fenomeni da baraccone col bel faccino, con tutto che poi la tv ha inglobato i media/social e attinge da essi per portare avanti il trash consumistico rinnovabile e infinito, senza il bisogno di andare a Miss Italia o avere chissà che talenti.
Ma forse è anche normale, cioè guarda come si va in giro, telefono, tecnologia, pass simili a roba nazista di 80 anni fa, mica poteva rimanere bearshare a vita no? per musica, chat e robe varie, o msn che con l'indirizzo email facevi tutto, adesso senza telefono sei il nulla perché il cittadino moderno è egli stesso uno strumento ed è ciò che usa, se usi il telefono sei un telefono, sei un numero, sei rintracciabile, spiabile e quant'altro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2021)

E' tornato, speravo rimanesse tutto down qualche giorno, sarebbe stato magnifico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2021)

E' bellissimo leggere commenti di gente felice di quello che è successo quando tutti i siti di settore parlano di attacco hacker (mentre i quotidiani si bevono la scusa di Facebook) in cui sono stati rubati 1,5 miliardi di dati. E' grave ciò che è successo


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2021)

peccato... speravo il un blackout a vita dei social...


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo leggere commenti di gente felice di quello che è successo quando tutti i siti di settore parlano di attacco hacker (mentre i quotidiani si bevono la scusa di Facebook) in cui sono stati rubati 1,5 miliardi di dati. E' grave ciò che è successo


se sono stati rubati i dati bene...sono ancora più contento, vuol dire multe salatissime per Facebook e partner e leggi più restrittive per loro e perdita delle azioni...


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo leggere commenti di gente felice di quello che è successo quando tutti i siti di settore parlano di attacco hacker (mentre i quotidiani si bevono la scusa di Facebook) in cui sono stati rubati 1,5 miliardi di dati. E' grave ciò che è successo


Sarà già successo chissà quante altre volte...lo stesso Zuck ha ceduto a società terze i dati..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se sono stati rubati i dati bene...sono ancora più contento, vuol dire multe salatissime per Facebook e partner e leggi più restrittive per loro e perdita delle azioni...


Gli Hacker possono fare truffe personalizzate con quei dati, organizzare campagne ben studiate. Non c'è nulla da festeggiare se non le multe per Facebook ovviamente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Ottobre 2021)

Capisco chi li usa per lavorare o sponsorizzare eventi etc. Che magari ci sta "con malavoglia" ma gli altri?
Se i social vi fanno schifo, non usateli no? 
Io ho sempre e solo avuto Facebook e l'ho cancellato non so quanti anni fa. Non ho nessun social, uso whatsapp ma non si puo' definire social. Ieri quando si è bloccato tutto, non ho notato alcuna differenza nella mia vita, se non per whatsapp... Ho anche un account telegram, ho usato quello assieme a qualche SMS e via.


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gli Hacker possono fare truffe personalizzate con quei dati, organizzare campagne ben studiate. Non c'è nulla da festeggiare se non le multe per Facebook ovviamente.


spero che il danno sia abnorme...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo leggere commenti di gente felice di quello che è successo quando tutti i siti di settore parlano di attacco hacker (mentre i quotidiani si bevono la scusa di Facebook) in cui sono stati rubati 1,5 miliardi di dati. E' grave ciò che è successo



Nel momento di iscrizione a queste cose ognuno ha già venduto la propria privacy, la sua identità e la propria memoria.
Prima o poi è inevitabile che succedano cose del genere. Se non ieri, sarà domani. Lamentarsi non serve, ciò che è fatto è fatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'universo Facebook, compreso Whatsapp e Instagram, è in down dal pomeriggio di oggi 4 ottobre 2021. Tanti i disservizi riscontrati dagli utenti che non riescono ad accedere ai social e programmi di messaggistica.


Per un momento ho sperato fosse l'inizio di un attacco hacker per fare un down di tutti i social x sempre.. Purtroppo era solo un problema tecnico.. Per carità, io uso solo wtsup ma comunque vedo nei social il degrado finale della società..


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo leggere commenti di gente felice di quello che è successo quando tutti i siti di settore parlano di attacco hacker (mentre i quotidiani si bevono la scusa di Facebook) in cui sono stati rubati 1,5 miliardi di dati. E' grave ciò che è successo



I dati vengono rubati al momento dell'iscrizione. O meglio, sono gli utenti polli che gli regalano al primo che passa. Questa è la cosa realmente grave.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Ottobre 2021)

shwab e non solo, in tempi non sospetti, parlavano di cyber attacchi....
il great reset non è ancora iniziato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I dati vengono rubati al momento dell'iscrizione. O meglio, sono gli utenti polli che gli regalano al primo che passa. Questa è la cosa realmente grave.


Non ci trovo comunque nulla da festeggiare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2021)

Un contro è regalarli a Facebook, diverso se li prendono gli hacker.


----------

